

China considered drone assassination in Myanmar - uvdiv
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/21/world/asia/chinese-plan-to-use-drone-highlights-military-advances.html

======
uvdiv
Not on topic, but the intended target was executed today in China, on live TV
in part.

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/9901831...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/asia/china/9901831/China-
executes-drug-kingpin-with-last-moments-on-TV.html)

